# Liberty Walk/Rocket Bunny



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I love these kits, anyone in the UK have one ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We supply them in japan

Can ship to the UK cheaply


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Those arches make it look very old skool skyline


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

matty32 said:


> We supply them in japan
> 
> Can ship to the UK cheaply


Cheaply  Whats the cost £'s Please


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Can you offer both Liberty Walk and Rocket Bunny?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

matty32 said:


> We supply them in japan
> 
> Can ship to the UK cheaply


 I like this one ?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Rocket Bunny ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sure, il price up for you today


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

If its just for the fender bolt on bits, please include me in the price PM


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Full kit or parts can be obtained


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Full kit is around £10k isn't it? tempting to buy one, make miner changes and create a mould to sell on for 1/3rd the price :chuckle:

Can you fire me a PM for the price of the LB kit (full) if you don't want to place price on forum.

Ordered some HKS bits from you in the past so least I know your a decent supplier


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kit is 10k

sure just pm me on what bits you want and il work out a price


----------



## Edwardjbutcher (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi,

Can you get hold of the front and rear arches of the Liberty walk? Looking for some for the R34, or close to customise


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi if you contact us via neweraparts.com

we can help.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Looking on FB earlier it would seem Kream Developments are now a UK registered supplier and as luck would have it, they are looking for a few customers to help promote the occasion with special rates for supplying g and fitting the kit in house,


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

grahamc said:


> If its just for the fender bolt on bits, please include me in the price PM


No, you will have to cut the rear panels and front as well, this is the never go back job.:wavey:

Samo


----------

